

Ask HN: Need immediate help finishing node.js app for Super Bowl press room - crawfordcomeaux

I have a half-finished prototype from a hackathon this weekend (http://codemkrs.com) that I need to get done. It's a social media dashboard for the press room and social media command center at a SUPER sporting event in the near future. I'm a node.js newbie and can't finish it in time (in time = ASAP so that budget can be negotiated and a team put together). The other dev from the weekend's team now wants to do a complete rewrite in ruby, which would take even longer. If you're able to work with me on this, I'm willing to throw some $ your way when the funding rolls in, as well as include you on the team (should you want to keep working on it beyond the prototype).Please call me ASAP if interested in helping.<p>+1-337-739-2846
======
crawfordcomeaux
Here's the repo: <https://github.com/crawfordcomeaux/superdash>

I'm willing to shell out $200 immediately for help completing this.

------
longlho
I can help if you still need someone. Drop me an email at holevietlong [at]
gmail. A quick overview of the architecture would be great

------
phineas
What features are needed to finish?

~~~
crawfordcomeaux
Currently needed: a heatmap of the area around the superbowl that tweets
and/or instagram photos are coming from and a streaming twitter feed.

